# Cream Of Rice Hot Cereal



## nikegurl (Oct 20, 2003)

Does anyone know if Cream of Rice is an acceptable substitute for oatmeal?  I'm sick of oatmeal and I read on Beverly Int'l website that it's also a slow burning carb that's ok to use in place of oats.

However, I haven't seen that anywhere else.  It's always oatmeal.  

Think cream of rice is ok?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 20, 2003)

Sounds like a ground up refined item right? Which means bad.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 20, 2003)

I suspect you're right.  I was surprised to see Beverly advocating a processed carb so I thought maybe I was missing something.

Here are ingredients:

Granulated rice, ferric phosphate (iron source), niacin, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), riboflavin (vitamin B2). 


Nutrition info:

Serving Size:  1/4 cup  
Calories  170  
Total Fat  0g  
Sodium  0mg   
Total Carbohydrate  38g 
Protein  3g 

I think it's ground up rice basically but I'm sure it's ground up white rice which I don't eat so the cereal can't be the right choice either.  Thanks


----------



## chaznad1 (Oct 21, 2003)

hey nike run out n get some oat bran ,, that would be the most natural item that can be compared to oatmeal,,, texture is similar to cream of rice, but tastes better


----------



## Leslie (Oct 21, 2003)

Why dont you have Fiber one or Uncle Sam cereal? Or switch to steel cut oats. No comparison to reg oats IMO


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 22, 2003)

the artificial sweetener in the Fiber One bothers me.  you're right on the steel cut oats.  i've been meaning to try those for ages!  are they the same as the irish oats that come in the metal tin?

thanks for the reminder!


----------

